# Should I give it to him?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am debating whether I should give Aspen his Heartgard this month, or next. I really would not like to give it to him if I could, but we can't escape mosquitoes here in the spring and summer. I have already eliminated k9 Advantix for the winters, but I have to use it in spring and summer because the fleas here are terrible! I don't have to worry about ticks though. There are no mosquitoes here right now, but is there a chance that a few mosquitoes might come in and infect him?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Heartworm is just something that I don't like to take a chance on. I recommend giving it year round, but only a pill every 45 days instead of once a month. And an annual heartworm test as well to confirm that your dog doesn't have it, because it has been shown that dogs can still get heartworm while on the preventative...but very rarely.

If I lived in Cali I would give heartguard year round to be honest. Heartworm is a hard parasite to kill, not to mention expensive...AND you don't have a 100% guarantee your dog will make it through the treatment. Heartguard is a very low dose and mild preventative that you don't have to worry too much about side effects. The pros FAR outweigh the cons IMHO.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

How come every 45 days?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Is it warm enough for Mosquitos right now?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> Is it warm enough for Mosquitos right now?


During the day it's like 74 or 65. At night it's about low 40's sometimes 30's.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> How come every 45 days?


The reason for this is life cycle of the heartworm parasite as well as the way the medication works along with that. They say once a month because that is generally easier for people to remember.



spookychick13 said:


> Is it warm enough for Mosquitos right now?


In Cali? Probably...here in CO? Nope, but since HG is effective with roundworms and hookworms as well, it doesn't hurt to give it year round.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well...at my clinic we tell clients to give it to them whenever bugs are visible.

I don't know if that helps you at all...


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> I am debating whether I should give Aspen his Heartgard this month, or next. I really would not like to give it to him if I could, but we can't escape mosquitoes here in the spring and summer. I have already eliminated k9 Advantix for the winters, but I have to use it in spring and summer because the fleas here are terrible! I don't have to worry about ticks though. There are no mosquitoes here right now, but is there a chance that a few mosquitoes might come in and infect him?


Interesting that you should bring this up. There is no doubt that Zio gets Heartguard year 'round. But I recently asked our breeder (who is also a vet tech) about perhaps suspending the K9 Advantix during the "winter" down here in FL. Surprisingly, she said they get many flea infestation cases at her practice & to keep him on it, despite the "colder" weather.

Just thought I'd pass that along...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We are actually seeing fleas here in CO too, which is very weird...? I wouldn't want to chance getting fleas at all, because I have heard that it can be a NIGHTMARE to deal with. We kept finding only ONE flea on Bailey a couple of different times, but only ONE flippin' flea...drove us mad


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> We are actually seeing fleas here in CO too, which is very weird...? I wouldn't want to chance getting fleas at all, because I have heard that it can be a NIGHTMARE to deal with. We kept finding only ONE flea on Bailey a couple of different times, but only ONE flippin' flea...drove us mad


That IS weird. I know CO is really cold, so what are fleas doing there?


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I think these two links should give you enough to make your own decision regarding Heartworm protection:
About timing:
Citadel Tibetan Mastiffs Heartworm Timing
About meds:
Heartworm Prevention



People in different parts of the country (or world) will be able to dose differently. I dose according to the map and every 45 days, you will see why in the second link.

I've only used frontline or any sort of flea/tick med once in the past two and a half years and that was only because i tamed some feral kittens in the house and they infested my dogs. 
I sometimes see a flea or two on my dogs (it's really easy with their short white coats) but nothing that lasts.
The fewer toxins I put on my dogs, the better.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

g00dgirl said:


> I sometimes see a flea or two on my dogs (it's really easy with their short white coats) but nothing that lasts. The fewer toxins I put on my dogs, the better.


It's very difficult for me to spot a flea on Aspen....

I also agree the fewer the toxins the better...


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, I can totally see that you are at a flea detecting handicap with that fur! :biggrin:

Fleas really seem to like the base of the tail, that would be an easy spot to check for flea dirt (poop). 
I don't consider my dogs infested if I just spot a flea- it probably jumped on while they were outside and they don't seem to stay on my dogs. However, if there is flea dirt- then they are sticking around.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm in rural west Georgia next to a swamp and don't give flea meds from November through May or June. They usually get their first pills mid May to Mid june and every 42 days through November.

You don't really have to give the meds until 45 days after mosquitoes appear. I usually give take them to the vet to get a heartworm check about 45 days after 1st mosquito and then first pill 45 days after that.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

g00dgirl said:


> I think these two links should give you enough to make your own decision regarding Heartworm protection:
> About timing:
> Citadel Tibetan Mastiffs Heartworm Timing
> About meds:
> ...


"Heartworm larvae cannot develop to the stage needed to infect dogs until temperatures have been over 57 degrees Fahrenheit (14 degrees Centigrade), day and night, for at least one to two weeks."

This is sentence from the heartworm prevention link you sent me. During the winter here in socal, temps drop down to 40's at night and 70's during the day. So I should be OK during the winter right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I keep both of my dogs on Heartguard year-round as well as Bio Spot-On flea & tick preventative year-round. We often have foster dogs and boarders here so because of that I'd rather my dogs be on the safe side, preventative-wise.

And if your dog goes to daycare, dog parks, or where ever other dogs are, it's a good idea to have your dog on preventative all the time, just saying. My opinion. Better safe than sorry. Some, but not all, doggie daycares do require that your dog be on a flea preventative.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have finally started to give the heartworm pills to the pups year long. I use to not do this in the winter. This is a good article on the subject!

Heartworm Medication: Is Year Round Protection Necessary? | Truth4Dogs


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> "Heartworm larvae cannot develop to the stage needed to infect dogs until temperatures have been over 57 degrees Fahrenheit (14 degrees Centigrade), day and night, for at least one to two weeks."
> 
> This is sentence from the heartworm prevention link you sent me. During the winter here in socal, temps drop down to 40's at night and 70's during the day. So I should be OK during the winter right?


That is correct. According to the map in the first link you can use the same dosing schedule i use, which is from June to December. Also, giving the meds every 45 days instead of 30 would make a 6 pack last a little longer if you want to be on the "safe" side. Though I take those estimates to be safe as long as there isn't an unusually warm spring/winter.
At first I was surprised that my dogs did not need flea prevention. Felix goes to the dog park all the time in the summer and plays with many dogs. We occasionally go on walks in the woods and I just pull all the ticks off them that night (made easy by their short coats). 
I realize that having other dogs in the house can be a problem, afterall it was the feral kittens in the house that did mine in. I am just glad that under normal circumstances they don't need it.


----------

